# jd 318 hydro conversion



## jcdc (May 26, 2011)

I have a jd 318 and would like to convert the dash hydro lever to a foot pedal. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You wouldn't believe how often I've drempt of it. Why did they do the lever thing anyways?


----------

